# USE-script

## Ximinez

Hei,

    Er det noen som kjenner til et script/prog som sjekker hvilke USE-flags som påvirker en pakke (IUSE), og lar deg velge inn/bort hvilke flags du vil bruke?

Det er så pes å sjekke en pakke og sette USE-flags manuelt når jeg skal merge   :Cool: 

----------

## Luguber

Vet ikke om noe skript hvor du kan gjøre dette, men kportage (for kde) har en ganske fin dialog hvor du kan forandre USE-variabler.

----------

## dr_dex

Vet ikke helt om du har fått det med deg, men emerge har nå et parameter som heter -v som gir deg akkurat dette.

Prøv f.eks. dette for å se effekten:

```
# emerge -vp mplayer
```

Har virkelig begynt å like denne funksjonen.

----------

## Luguber

 *Quote:*   

> Vet ikke helt om du har fått det med deg, men emerge har nå et parameter som heter -v som gir deg akkurat dette. 
> 
> Prøv f.eks. dette for å se effekten: 
> 
> Kode:
> ...

 

Ah! hvilken fryd  :Smile: 

----------

